# Who is going to fall Memory Lane?



## prewarbikes4sale (Sep 30, 2019)

It has come to my attention some people don’t know there is a Fall Memory Lane. Who is going. I’ll be there.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Sep 30, 2019)

I wanna try. Not sure yet

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 30, 2019)

lynn and I will be there , we bin comeing for a long time ,we love grand rapids ohio , yes bought a nother bike wich I am picking up there and some parts , many thanks to Lisa  and  jerry  for keeping the swap meet going . from bicycle larry


----------



## TieDye (Oct 1, 2019)

Rich and I will be there. 
Deb


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 1, 2019)

If i get off work i would like to go as well ..


----------



## 3-speeder (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm going. Met a few people at the Royal Oak swap. Met a few others at ML previously.  Hope to meet some more and score some good deals.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Oct 2, 2019)

I will be there with a full load!!


----------



## oldwhizzer (Oct 2, 2019)

Yes I will be there..


----------



## onecatahula (Oct 2, 2019)

Wouldn’t miss it !
Hearing great things about the new location . .


----------



## Junkman Bob (Oct 3, 2019)

What date is the ML Swap please
Bob


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 3, 2019)

oct 24 25 26


----------



## Goldenrod (Oct 3, 2019)

I am a maybe if work will let me..


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 5, 2019)

I'm in.  I hope it's not premature to start showing what we will be bringing.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 5, 2019)

thanks John . nice bikes your bring , any more bikes and parts comeing , lets see them   from bicycle larry


----------



## JOEL (Oct 5, 2019)

Like the Texaco!

I'll be there with nice bikes and lots of Sting Ray parts.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 13, 2019)

any more bikes and parts pictures comeing to the show , its getting closer !!!


----------



## Puruconm (Oct 14, 2019)

I WILL BE THERE  WITH COUPLE BIKES


----------



## Rambler (Oct 14, 2019)

I plan to be there, new location by the way. 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/2019-fall-memory-lane-swap-is-october-24-26.155020


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 14, 2019)

Should put a sign at the old location directing people to the new venue JUST in case someone gets mixed up!
  Lots of us are getting older and sometimes get confused.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 15, 2019)

WE will be there just for the opening day Thursday ,Shelby and ross parts and maybe a couple of bikes too.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 18, 2019)

any more Shelby bicycles and parts comeing , lets see some pics  we will be there 23 24 25   from bicycle larry


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 18, 2019)

If weather is nice this shelby will  be making a appearance  for sure . Hope to see you all Thursday . Take care Terry and Tamny


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 18, 2019)

boy o boy is that one a nice one !!! see yous Thursday , thanks Terry , any more comeing   from bicycle larry


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 18, 2019)

Nope just parts


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 20, 2019)

more Shelby stuff comeing to memory lane ,


----------



## ronlon (Oct 21, 2019)

I will be there!!


----------



## John Gailey (Oct 23, 2019)

I will also bring this original paint Huffman $450 on Friday


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 23, 2019)

tool kit , 2500.
  Italian


----------

